# Painting Oakley Sunglasses



## Brazos (Jun 20, 2009)

Has anyone ever painted their Oakley sunglasses? I have a pair of Jawbone glasses I have worn for 2 years. I really like them as I can change out to transition lenses for riding on cloudy days or near dusk. One issue they have is they are just painted plastic frames and over time the paint wears off in the high wear areas. I just ordered some new lenses for them as my everyday lenses were scratched up. I got to thinking they are due for a fresh coat of paint. I was thinking about taking them apart, rubbing them down with alcohol, and painting them with Krylon Fusion spray paint. I know even though the Krylon Fushion paint is made to bond to plastic it will wear off but in the end so does the paint Oakley uses. I just don't want to jack up a high $$ pair of sunglasses. Looking to see if anyone else has done it and if they would do it again.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

i know someone that has painted a bunch of oakley frames, mostly by dripping paint on to make a 'splatter' look. she actually interned at oakley and did it there. they should be fine to paint w/ krylon.


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

I haven't done it, but if it was a beater pair of glasses and I could do it neatly and make it look good, I don't see why it can't be done. I might need to try this sometime soon on my Flak Jackets. 

Also, I heard Oakley has a refurb program for worn out glasses, maybe give em a call and ask about that? They could possibly refinish your frames for you if its not too expensive. Would be a better finish than just spray paint I'd think.

I've started wearing my glasses on the outside of the helmet straps and I think that would decrease the amount of paint wear on the arms.


----------



## Brazos (Jun 20, 2009)

I haven't tried it yet. Went to Wal-mart & Home Depot and neither had Krylon Fusion paint in colors I liked. The paint on mine has worn off a little bit everywhere. I wear them all the time though. I may check into the Oakley refurb program. I think the best way to do it would be to use an airbrush and some DuraCoat (paint gun finish). My dad has an airbrush and pretty good with it. I may go that route.


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

Good idea, I could see an airbrush giving a much smoother and detailed finish than spray paint, especially on such a small surface area.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

that airbrush sounds like the best way to do it.


----------



## Newnan3 (Jul 8, 2011)

If youre military you can get 40 - 60 % off Oakley. 

https://secure.usstandardissue.com/


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

Be a trendsetter and be the first to do it.


----------



## 103 (Oct 20, 2009)

I painted my jaws a couple months ago. Used Tamiya model paint from the hobby store. The first attempt didn't work out once sweat hit the painted area. It basically soften up the paint like lacquer thinner. I scrapped the old paint off and re-shot them. Then I had my buddy who works at a company that works with polyurethane shoot them with a clear coat. The painted areas have held up flawlessly. 

First set painted with a brighter blue than the stock dark blue jaws. 









Ended up painting another set to match my Yeti.


----------



## triguy12 (Jan 30, 2012)

Id go with the air brush


----------

